# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب قسم الاجهزه نوكيا s40 جافا  مجموعه تطبيقات s40  جافا

## salihmob

*الاجهزة المدعومه  * *Nokia C3-01* *Nokia X3-02* *Nokia X2* *Nokia C2-00* *Nokia C1-02* *Nokia C1-01* *Nokia C3* *Nokia 6303i* *Nokia 5132* *Nokia 2710 N* *Nokia 7230* *Nokia 2220 S* *Nokia X3* *Nokia 6350* *Nokia 3720* *Nokia 3710 F* *Nokia 6600i S* *Nokia 7020* *Nokia 2720 F* *Nokia 2730* *Nokia 6700* *Nokia 2700* *Nokia 7100* *Nokia 5130* *Nokia 6303 C*  *Nokia 3610 F* *Nokia 7610 S* *Nokia 7510 S* *Nokia 7310 S* *Nokia 7210 S* *Nokia 6600 F* *Nokia 6600 S* *Nokia 3600 S* *Nokia 5220* *Nokia 5000* *Nokia 6300* *Nokia 6301* *Nokia 6500* *Nokia 5310* *Nokia 6555* *Nokia 7500* *Nokia 6500 S* *Nokia 3500* * *

----------


## salihmob

*                  Body Meter    
The body mass index is the ratio between the height and weight of a  person. With this internationaly accepted index You can determinate if  You're well- or underfed. We highlited the different zones and marked it  with text. You can easily follow the results. It's an easy to use  application and get nice visual result on th e screen.*

----------


## salihmob

*Encryption SMS                                                                                             
E-SMS is j2me application to sending secret sms, another person can not  read this sms besides sender and receiver, because use password, the  password only and must be known by sender and receiver. just install  this application at sender and receivers phone cell then tell password  that agreed on with. Sorry this version on indonesian language only,  next version on english language.. thanks.*

----------


## salihmob

uQuran    
uQuran is the first cross platform software that provides the full Quran  for Free in the beautiful Uthmani Font. You can also install pluggable  translations and recitations (in uQuran Pro) and set/retrieve bookmarks  with extreme ease. uQuran offers extreme ease of use with an intuitive  design and flow. Touch screen mobiles are supported 100%. Min  requirements: MIDP 2.0, CLDC 1.1 Screen Width: 240 pixels, 320 pixels,  360 pixels, 480 pixels or 640 pixels.       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

Language Translator   
Transalte  Languages In Mobile With Language Translator. You Can Translate All  Languages To Your Own Language With This Application. 
                                         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

1 Touch Contacts   
1Touch Contacts (OTC) can be used to make phone calls  as well as send SMS to multiple recepients. OTC implements a Smart  Searching technique that eliminates multiple presses of the same key  when searching for a contact. The TITLE text shows the matching text as  you press the keys when searching for a contact. For example, if you  wish to search for 'Adam' you would press the keys 2,3,2 and 6 in that  order. The title text would display the first four characters of the  first matching contact for the key combination of 2,3,2 and 6. With OTC  you do not have to repeatedly clear the search by pressing the clear key  multiple times. After a contact is selected, the search gets  automatically reset so that you can start another search. This makes  selecting multiple contacts a breeze.
                  Features: 
 * Uses the same database as the built-in contacts application
                    * Multiple Selection List with Smart Search
                    * SMS multiple recipients
                    * Sort contacts by First or Last name
                    * Switch between Mobile, Home and Work numbers by using the RIGHT ARROW key
                    * Add/edit/delete pre-defined messages for SMS(favorites)
                    * Use Smart Search to select multiple favorites to be inserted into your SMS message
                    * Synchronize Contacts using PC Suite (same as built-in contacts app)
                    * When sending SMS, you can add phone numbers that are not in the contacts database.    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد مصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## khalidsemami

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## khalid-ma

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ايهابو

مشكور ياباشا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## mohamed222hus

tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## ريان99

وشكورين

----------


## bil34

بارك الله فيك

----------

